# Cornish towns to avoid driving through in large MH



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I already see that Croyde is extremely narrow and also Mevagissey town (not to drive further than car park). Would like to be forewarned of others please? 
We have a 6.85m motorhome. 
Many thanks in advance. :?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Yes if you go to penzance dont try and go to mousehole as its too narrow.

Also marazion is narrow so approach this from the a30 side (lld heliport), drive with the sea on your right and just before the town theres some car parks next to the beach where they will park you on the sand dunes (quite firm) and you can walk into the town

We are off for a week tomorrow so may see you LOL

been going 26 yrs so know most places but let me know if you need specific info on parking etc.

Phil


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I bought the AA Truckers Atlas which shows quite plainly which roads present problems for trucks. It has helped us enormously when visiting Cornwall in the past. If a truck shouldn't go there then odds are that a coachbuilt motorhome shouldn't. I'm not a nervous driver, but following that atlas I haven't had any problems yet.

Colin


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

When we had the RVs, I figured if the dust cart could go there so could we.!!!
Only brought three towns to a standstill in France though.

Ray.


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

Just moved from Croyde. Village and beaches just fine for our 6.4 metre van and easy access to major towns.
Just don't take the side roads.
Paul


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Croyde is of course in North Devon not Cornwall

Jenny.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

St columb major I. Town is very narrow made worse by parking, you van do it, but wear brown pants


Fowey avoid width repeat ricin is 6'6"

Go leant is a dead end, nowhere to turtle pertinence of all these as I have lived or live there now

We don't take the motorhome, we use our car and parking is bad enough in tha!

Carol


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

carol said:


> St columb major I. Town is very narrow made worse by parking, you van do it, but wear brown pants
> 
> Fowey avoid width repeat ricin is 6'6"
> 
> ...


Could I have a translation pleas?

Colin


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Port Isaac has a 6' width limit on the main through road past the harbour. We always approach from the Port Gaverne side and park in the car park at the top of the hill.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Whilst I appreciate that it is necessary to drive through narrow areas whilst getting to your site, pitch or wild camp area, in my opinion, it would be very selfish to use a large Motorhome for sightseeing. Cornwall and some parts of Devon are quaint, And as such, attract a lot of visitors, so to frustrate not only yourselves but other drivers, leave your vehicle and use public transport. Also remember, buses are not allowed to reverse at all, so if you do meet one, you will have to do the reversing!!

Jenny.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all! Any info at all is good!!


----------

